# Should I Dip This Rollfast?



## jacob9795 (May 22, 2016)

This Rollfast Roamer was found in an attic recently and now I own it. I would like to make a rider out of it but I can't decide if I should give it an oxalic acid bath or leave it the way it is. It's oxblood and white with green pinstripes.
Thanks

JG


----------



## rustjunkie (May 22, 2016)

I'd try a light cleaning with some steel wool followed by a paste wax and buff first.


----------



## robertc (May 22, 2016)

I'm a big fan of the steel wool and WD 40 followed by a good wax.


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2016)

Call me lazy and careless, but I would dip it first then do some minor elbow grease.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I will get this bike cleaned up and road worthy soon. I will post the before and after pics in the Project Rides forum when I am done.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 22, 2016)

Just curious, how do you dispose of the oxalic acid after you are done with it?


----------



## pedal_junky (May 22, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> Just curious, how do you dispose of the oxalic acid after you are done with it?



Tablespoon of baking soda will neutralize the acid. Then pour it in your rose garden.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 22, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Intense One (May 23, 2016)

jacob9795 said:


> Thanks everyone, I will get this bike cleaned up and road worthy soon. I will post the before and after pics in the Project Rides forum when I am done.



and let us know which cleaning method worked best for your project.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 23, 2016)

Yes, the steel wool wd40 should do it on this one. The color combo will be great.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 23, 2016)

Sure thing, I'll post pics of it when I'm done; will be starting on the project today. 
I will use WD-40 and steel wool for painted surfaces and a low concentration oxalic acid acid bath for plated surfaces. 
Thanks again for all of the suggestions,

JG


----------



## KingSized HD (May 23, 2016)

Thought I'd chime in too. I've had good experiences with OA generally but it really faded a burgundy colored frame to a "faded cherry" look. Maybe I left it in too long but someone on a thread here explained that it reacts to the oxide pigments in red paint more than other colors, so beware.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 23, 2016)

I hear a lot about red fading to pink using OA,  Only bike I ever dipped I made the bath extra strong and left the bike in there for 24 hours.  Yup, it came out pink, but after some rubbing it was back to being red again.  (thankfully)....maybe I got lucky or?  It was a 49 red higgins....


----------



## jacob9795 (May 23, 2016)

KingSized HD said:


> Thought I'd chime in too. I've had good experiences with OA generally but it really faded a burgundy colored frame to a "faded cherry" look. Maybe I left it in too long but someone on a thread here explained that it reacts to the oxide pigments in red paint more than other colors, so beware.



This makes sense. The WD40 is working so far. 
Thanks!
JG


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 1, 2016)

I posted my progress report in the Project Rides section: 
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/late-1920s-rollfast-roamer-project.91617/


----------



## pelletman (Jun 1, 2016)

Waxoyl and 0000 steel wool.  I might give it a molasses bath first


----------

